
Zynga's FarmVille, too big for Facebook, launches FarmVille.com - nextatom
http://www.nextatom.com/?p=967
======
falsestprophet
_Nuts! Facebook won't let us profit from advertisers that defraud our users.
No worries, that's a fair play. We'll just clean up our act and move on...
unless someone has a better idea_

